# CC's NEW HIT



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I already posted another journal but I realized I had been on that program for some time, and after reading Archie's journal for some time decided to give his a try. I have already posted a workout on the other will post one on here shortly. I too am following a bit of a hybrid such as his, He seems to be having great success and something of that sort seems to be working well with me for the time being.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Lats/Delts/Traps*

Well I went in today for another brutal HIT workout and wow, it was intense for sure. heres how it went.

*Supinated Grip Bent Over Rows 6x2x
*100x8, (30 secs of rest after each first set of every exercise)
 110x6
*CG Pulldowns 6x2x
*125x8
 125x8
*WG rows
*100x8
 100x6
*DB Pullovers
*55x12
 65x10
*Delts
 Hammer Strength Press
*110 x 8
 110x8
*Reverse Pec Dec*
 100x8
 110x6
*Military Machine Press
*100x8
 100x8
*Traps
 BB Shrugs
 225x8

This was another good workout, enjoyed the intensity and pump. It is amazing how just slowing every rep cadence down can do so much. Hey Arch, if your readin this brother can you please give me a little critiqueing? You seem to be the master, and your help would be greatly appreciated. Or if you just had some tips/pointers I would gladly accept those as well. Thank you.
*


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

While Archie is away, I'll try to help out in his place...



			
				ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Well I went in today for another brutal HIT workout and wow, it was intense for sure. heres how it went.
> 
> *Supinated Grip Bent Over Rows 6x2x
> *100x8, (30 secs of rest after each first set of every exercise)
> ...


 Overall, looks pretty good.  Don't forget to post your w/o time so we can see what kind of pace you are setting.

 I would be careful about raising your weights on the second set as you did for rows and rev pec deck.  Keep in mind the target for upper body HIT is 12 reps.  Don't raise the weight until you are hitting that target. It'll keep you from overextending and hurting yourself.  If you are getting 8 reps on the first set, do the same weight on the second set.  Remember, it's not about how much you lift!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh thanks alot Pylon, I wasnt too sure what the rep range for HIT was..Yeah I have noticed it isnt about weight, ive gone to do something then have to readjust the weight because there would be no way I would be able to do 2 sets of 6x2x or 4x2x. and the workout time for today was around 32 minutes.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Man, im really figuring this whole deal out too... Was this your second HIT w/o?


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah. The first time I felt like a madman running around, haha and completely out of sync. But none the less, I felt like I had one of the best workouts I've had in some time. definitely with the rep cadence.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> While Archie is away, I'll try to help out in his place...
> 
> 
> Overall, looks pretty good.  Don't forget to post your w/o time so we can see what kind of pace you are setting.
> ...


Thank you Brother Pylon!!! Awesome pointers my Friend!!! Definatly don't raise the weight on the second set, even if you have done 12 reps on the first. Wait until the next session and then raise the weight!!! W/O is lookin great my Friend, keep it up and definatly post your w/o time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> yeah. The first time I felt like a madman running around, haha and completely out of sync. But none the less, I felt like I had one of the best workouts I've had in some time. definitely with the rep cadence.


    I know the feeling!!! Keep at it, you'll nail it my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Oh thanks alot Pylon, I wasnt too sure what the rep range for HIT was..Yeah I have noticed it isnt about weight, ive gone to do something then have to readjust the weight because there would be no way I would be able to do 2 sets of 6x2x or 4x2x. and the workout time for today was around 32 minutes.


 Don't be afraid to go lower on the weights than you think you should and work back up.  If I judge too light, I'll do more reps, but it's better than being too heavy.

 BTW, rep counts for upper body work should be 12 before going up, 20 on lower body.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 9, 2005)

wow, 12 and 20, ok good things you guys told me this early so used to the lower reps such as 4-8. thanks both of you guys, I am so amped about starting this, I havent quite got it down yet and I'm still having excellent workouts. I have to drag my ass off the floor out of the gym when its all said and done. its really a killer. Also archie or pylon, if you dont mind what sort of split are you on? currently im doing a three day one since I think i need those in between days of rest. Looks like this, M/W/F on, T/T and the weekends off. By the way works out rather good right now, because I have basketball tuesdays, thursdays and saturdays. So im definitely getting the cardio in as well.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

My setup is the same for on/off.  (I'm dealing with a stiff neck, so no lifting this week for me.)  

 It's all about cadence and form.  Nice and slow, good ROM.  And keep the breaks between lifts to a minimum.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, good to see you doing HIT also CC! Good luck and you've got some great people in here giving you advice


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Pylon -*
 yeah, thanks for all the input and the help. Its greatly appreciated. I am so grateful to have people such as you, roc and arch to help me.

*Rocco
*yeah, im giving it a shot, and it seems like a good one. are you currently on it? also, yeah it is nice to have helpful people in here..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> *Pylon -*
> yeah, thanks for all the input and the help. Its greatly appreciated. I am so grateful to have people such as you, roc and arch to help me.
> 
> *Rocco
> *yeah, im giving it a shot, and it seems like a good one. are you currently on it? also, yeah it is nice to have helpful people in here..


No, if I was still bb'ing I'd definately be doing it. I switched over to powerlifting and Westside the end of May.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2005)

Brother CCR, That split is excelent!!! My current split is this:
Sat-Back/Delts/Traps
Mon-Legs/Abs
Wed-Chest/Biceps/Triceps
You honestly need that day of rest in between, otherwise you will burn out and overtrain IMO!!!
Keep it up my Friend, any help I can give you, I will gladly do!!!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Chest/Bis/Tris*

Monday's Workout
 Chest - Bis - Tris

*Flat Bench (6x2x)*
 145x12
 145x11
 goodness..I totally underestimated that. I was thinkin I would be able to do the weight I am with just say 6 reps and no rep cadence. But Im glad I opted for a much lighter weight, and really felt the burn and good form.
*Incline BB Bench
*45x12
 40x10
 whooo...burnin up!
*Pec Dec
*80x10
 80x9
*Flex Curls
*40x90secs
 40x90secs
*Cable Curls
*90x12
 90x12
*Hammer Incline Curls
*20x12
*CG Bench
*80x12
 80x12
*Pushdowns*
 110x12
 110x11
*Overhead Presses
*55x12

 killer workout, definitely feeling it today and felt swollen all day.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 19, 2005)

damn been busy as hell with school, work and ball. But the workouts are still going good, and Ill post tonights to see if numbers have increased or if my time has.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Mondays*

Monday - Workout
 Chest/Bis/Tris

*Flat bench 6x2x*
 145x12(30secs rest)
 145x12
*Incline Bench*
 135x12
 135x12
*Pec Dec
*100x10
 100x9
*Flex Curls
*50x90secs
 50x90secs
*Incline Hammers*
 20x12
*Cable Curls
*100x12
 100x12
*CG Bench
*80x12
 80x10
*Overhead Presses
*50x10
 50x8
*Pushdowns
*100x12
 100x12

*W/O time: 28mins 42secs

 I had a good one, I feel like a semi hit me today! lol..will hopefully keep the rest fo the week posted.
*


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 24, 2005)

W/O's are lookin GOOD my Friend!!! When it feels like a semi HIT you, thats a good thing right?!!? LOL!!!
Keep it up Brother CC!!!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 25, 2005)

haha yeah, I had a helluva back/lats/traps workout wednesday and superior leg/abs workout yesterday(sat). I felt nauseas (spell?) after squats and leg presses haha, I told the janitor to sweep me off the floor; I cant get up. He thought I was joking. The legs are killing me right now..will post details later. Been extremely busy with school and basketball. thanks for the comment archie..


----------

